# Tough decision ahead



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2021)

Sad day, my best friend Cool Hand Luke (avatar) has been diagnosed with bone cancer at 10.5 years old. Started off as a limp on front left leg and after x-rays the vet confirmed her suspicion. Sounds like my choices are to amputate the limb in hopes of getting the cancer before it spreads. Do NOT want to put him through that. Doc says we may be able to try chemo but not sure I want to put him through that either. Anybody had experience with the chemo on a canine?


----------



## Redbow (Feb 3, 2021)

Man that's tough news to have to bare, been there a few times myself. We have lost 2 Dogs to cancer, maybe three with our Parker who died last march. I wish you and your Dog the best. Sometimes I wonder why we love a Dog but we continue to do so even though the end result with them will be a broken heart one way or the other.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2021)

Sad to hear of your bad news.  We deal with a lot of dogs both ours and rescues.  We currently have 10 of our own. After much consultation with many vets, some of whom are good personal friends we have decided to not do chemo on dogs who develop cancer. We will consider trying an amputation if the vet thinks cancer is in the right place, we have found it early enough to get it all, and the dog is young enough.

Your friend is within the range of the end of the average end of life span for labs (10 to 14 years).  Only you know your dog and only you can make the decision for him.  Having had to make that decision so many times in the past, I know that it will not be an easy one.  Try to be guided by what is right for the dog and I hope that you are lead to the one that is.


----------



## specialk (Feb 3, 2021)

aggree with JU4all....we had a 90lb lab/pit that had cancer in the rt front leg.....10 y.o......i would have amped it in a heart beat if she was less than 5 but to us she was too old to put her thru that.....i wouldn't chemo either......good luck sir in your decision...nice looking dog!


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Feb 3, 2021)

My last Choc Lab passed with cancer at 10, we chose not to do chemo and prolong the inevitable, once it was clear her pain was impacting her quality of life we put her down.  Last year our 6yr old Redbone fought lymphoma cancer for 6 months prior to succumbing to the disease.  It's tough, our dogs are family, we love them dearly.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks guys. Not ready for him to leave but surely don't want him to suffer. Never expected this, especially so quick.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 3, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Sad to hear of your bad news.  We deal with a lot of dogs both ours and rescues.  We currently have 10 of our own. After much consultation with many vets, some of whom are good personal friends we have decided to not do chemo on dogs who develop cancer. We will consider trying an amputation if the vet thinks cancer is in the right place, we have found it early enough to get it all, and the dog is young enough.
> 
> Your friend is within the range of the end of the average end of life span for labs (10 to 14 years).  Only you know your dog and only you can make the decision for him.  Having had to make that decision so many times in the past, I know that it will not be an easy one.  Try to be guided by what is right for the dog and I hope that you are lead to the one that is.


This, good advice here, sure is tough good luck with your boy, lost my last yellow lab at 17 , she lived a real long life! Good luck!, love those labs have had all of em, black , yellow, 2 choc currently


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2021)

Man it hurts my heart to see someone have to go through this with their dog. Unfortunately dogs are only here for a short period of our lives, yet they have such a profound effect on us. Hopefully whatever you decide to do goes smooth. I dread the day my Maggie(9 1/2yr pit) leaves us.......


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 3, 2021)

Man, sometimes there's just not enough words to express how you feel about stuff like this.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 3, 2021)

A good friend of mine paid lots of money to put her dog thru chemo. In the end it dint extended her life that much. She said she would never put another dog thru that.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 3, 2021)

I knew a guy who put his 7 year old Dog thru Chemo. It cost the man $7,000 dollars at a Vet school where the Dog had to go for treatment but the animal didn't survive.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 3, 2021)

Had a friend that had a Malinois that developed cancer. Highly trained Police  K-9. He put the dog thru chemo and it did something to him....his mental status changed and he became very dangerous to everyone. He hurt someone bad.

My boss had a Rottweiler that also developed cancer, he set a $10,000  limit on treatment. He reached that pretty quick but said she was never the same and it only bought her about 4 months. I don’t know that I would want to put an older dog thru that. Some people don’t believe it.......but I am thoroughly convinced that dogs have some level of dignity.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 3, 2021)

Condolences Cool Hand. We went thru that with our Lab. Took him to Auburn for a consultation with the Oncology Vet there. The very first words out of his mouth was this and we found it very comforting. He said “our dogs are not made to outlive us”. I don’t know why I found that to be a source of comfort but hopefully you can use it. 

Labs are special creatures


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Feb 3, 2021)

Been through it with one of my Great Danes who was diagnosed with bone cancer at 8. Our vet indicated that often by the time older dogs show symptoms, irreversible spread has taken place, though I'd sure defer to your vet on your dog's particular prognosis.  Hugged my Dane as the doc gave him the shot that put him down. Never gets any easier.  And now have another Dane growing grey this very moment.  Sure wish dogs' lifespans matched our own. Prayers for you and your dog regardless what option you take.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through.  3 years ago my yellow lab, Bailey, had gotten down in her hips, then quit eating and started losing weight.  The hip issues was arthritis from the previous 10 years of retrieving ducks, doves, and any other object she could convince someone to throw for her to retrieve.  She quit eating because of a mass in her stomach, likely cancer.  The humane choice was to put her down and I cried like a baby when they did so on the floor of that vet's office.  She and I were best friends for years until I got married and she became my Wife's best friend!  I took off work, built a box, and dug her grave with a shovel on the edge of my parent's cow pasture, a week before her 11th birthday.  Now I have 3 sons, ages 6, 3, and newborn, and I know they need a dog like her in their lives.  Just can't bring myself to get another one.


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Feb 4, 2021)

It’s very sad, I’m so sorry to hear that, our dogs also had cancer, but they tolerated chemotherapy so hard, I think if you want real results, then you need to do amputation. Wish you luck!


----------



## snooker1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your buddy. In the past few years I have had two Boxers that were both found to have cancer. We had an awesome who laid out all the options and the ups and downs of all of them. One of the Boxers was 7.5 years old so he was still young but the survival rate with pancreatic cancer is was very very low. The second Boxer was almost 12 years old and he developed a tumor that was pressing on his sinus cavity, In both cases we opted for quality of life for their remaining time. Butler the 7.5 year old lived about 4 months before his time came, Bruin the 12 year old lived about 2 months. Both were loved and spoiled like crazy. I feel for the position you are in, I have a female Boxer now "Legend" who is 12, we rescued her when she was 6 months old. She has faithfully met me at the door every day with a toy in her mouth for the past 11.5 years when I come home from work. She is healthy for her age but I know she is already 2 years past the life expectance of a Boxer and inevitable  I will have to make that drive to the vet again.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 4, 2021)

You'll know when Luke is tired and you deserve peace with whatever decision you make.  Hes your buddy. He'll respect your decision


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 4, 2021)

*I lost my namesake "Charlie Brown" in December 2018. He had looked after me and my family for almost 14 years.*

*His hips had been going for a while. His hearing was all but gone. I knew the pain was worsening for him, you could actually see it in the old dog's eyes.*

*As I was leaving for work that morning I saw him laying in the edge of the woods. I stopped, it was obvious he couldn't get up. *

*I went inside and got an overshirt to put on over my casual work garb and picked up 85lbs of worn out old dog to go for our last ride.*

*We talked the entire ride. He knew it was time, so did I. None of that makes it any easier.*

*I have reminders, scars all over my arms and legs. We played a lot of tug of war with my arms used for the rope! Never once did he ever go too far.*

*Yea, it doesn't get any easier when you become a bit older too. I don't think I want to do it again. I get too attached.*

*We have to make decisions based on what we believe to be the best for our friend, not what we want.*

*My heart goes out to both you and Luke. *


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks again for all the advice. Sorry to bring up sad memories. 
My vet referred me to a specialist who we an appt with on Tuesday. After a mishap last night, I think Luke is in a lot of pain and not sure I even want to put him through the truck ride down there...


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear about Luke , he’s a fine looking partner !


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2021)

simpleman30 said:


> Now I have 3 sons, ages 6, 3, and newborn, and I know they need a dog like her in their lives.  Just can't bring myself to get another one.



There are things that kids learn from dogs that can not be taught by people.  I understand how you feel for yourself but you know what you need to do.  Any time I want, I can go hold the collar tag of the English Pointer that "raised" me.  Mike was older than me and died over 60 years ago.  Every great once-in-a-while I like to touch that tag. 



Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thanks again for all the advice. Sorry to bring up sad memories.



There is no need to be sorry. For each sad memory you have brought up for any of us you have brought back hundreds of good ones.  Thank you and give your dog's head a scratch from me.


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> There are things that kids learn from dogs that can not be taught by people.  I understand how you feel for yourself but you know what you need to do.  Any time I want, I can go hold the collar tag of the English Pointer that "raised" me.  Mike was older than me and died over 60 years ago.  Every great once-in-a-while I like to touch that tag.
> 
> Great post!
> 
> ...


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 7, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thanks again for all the advice. Sorry to bring up sad memories.
> My vet referred me to a specialist who we an appt with on Tuesday. After a mishap last night, I think Luke is in a lot of pain and not sure I even want to put him through the truck ride down there...



I commend you for considering all your options for your family member. That’s a really hard position to be in. Do what your heart tells you I can tell any decision will be extremely hard to make I know it would be for me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

We've had many dogs, have lost three in the Last several years, our dogs have died in our arms at home,,,,our lab was 18 when she passed,,,,


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 7, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thanks again for all the advice. Sorry to bring up sad memories.
> My vet referred me to a specialist who we an appt with on Tuesday. After a mishap last night, I think Luke is in a lot of pain and not sure I even want to put him through the truck ride down there...


I had to make the same decision with my 18 year old Red Bone and a 16 year old Walker. Have him put to sleep before he is in too much pain. Better for both of you. If you have it in you, take him on one last hunting trip and let him die instantly and happy. They are scared in vet's office. I have had one put to sleep and had one die happy in the woods. In hindsight, the latter was easier for both of us. Sounds cruel, but it's the way to go. In vet's office, dog gave me that "you betrayed me look" when vet stuck needle in her.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 7, 2021)

Steve, I was thinking about you and your pup and this quote by Dean Koontz came to mind. I’m really feeling for you,


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 7, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> Steve, I was thinking about you and your pup and this quote by Dean Koontz came to mind. I’m really feeling for you,
> View attachment 1065009


Thanks Gary. It is breakin my heart.


----------



## Railroader (Feb 7, 2021)

Man, you are in a tough spot...

The issue here, is your dog's quality of life.  When it gets to the point he's in pain and no longer enjoying himself, you gotta do what you gotta do, no matter how much it hurts.

I also once got the look of "You betrayed me.." at the vet.

Never again.

Since then, I handle it, with a final ride, a walk in the woods, a smile, a scratch, and an instant goodbye...

Then I cry.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Feb 8, 2021)

I had a German Shepard that was like a brother to me in Jr. High and High School. Went off to military, came home and I was like Homer's Odysseus, where his old faithful dog remembers him, then dies. While in college he came down with hip failure and other problems and had to be put to sleep. 
I knew it had to be done, but I could not bring myself to do it. My poor mother had to take him to the vet to have it done.


----------



## brandon (Feb 9, 2021)

The dog we have now is by far the best dog my kids could ever have. She's laying beside me snoring right now as I type this. She's 8 and I dread the day she's no longer with us, as it's hard for me to imagine that any other dog could ever compare.

I'm really sorry to hear about your Luke and the decision you're facing. I know you're in a tough spot. If it were me, I don't think I'd put my dog through chemo. I also tend to agree with everyone who mentioned their dogs being scared in the vet's office... If I'm faced with that situation, I don't want my dog to be scared at the end. I know it'd be tough on me to handle it myself, but it'd be better for her. And she deserves that.

Good dogs are a blessing in our lives. I know you've given him a good home and a rich life full of love and great experiences. What more could a dog ask for? Luke is just as lucky to have you as you are to have him.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 10, 2021)

brandon said:


> The dog we have now is by far the best dog my kids could ever have. She's laying beside me snoring right now as I type this. She's 8 and I dread the day she's no longer with us, as it's hard for me to imagine that any other dog could ever compare.
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear about your Luke and the decision you're facing. I know you're in a tough spot. If it were me, I don't think I'd put my dog through chemo. I also tend to agree with everyone who mentioned their dogs being scared in the vet's office... If I'm faced with that situation, I don't want my dog to be scared at the end. I know it'd be tough on me to handle it myself, but it'd be better for her. And she deserves that.
> 
> Good dogs are a blessing in our lives. I know you've given him a good home and a rich life full of love and great experiences. What more could a dog ask for? Luke is just as lucky to have you as you are to have him.



Thanks brandon, that's a better way to look at it. Luke has had a very good life. 

Went to the specialist yesterday and decided not to do any biopsies or other procedures that would put him in more pain. Will do our best to keep him comfortable until it's time.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 10, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thanks brandon, that's a better way to look at it. Luke has had a very good life.
> 
> Went to the specialist yesterday and decided not to do any biopsies or other procedures that would put him in more pain. Will do our best to keep him comfortable until it's time.



We can only hope we get that same consideration and treatment when our time comes. I think you've made a good decision and believe in my heart Luke appreciates it too.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 11, 2021)

My prayers are with you and yours @Cool Hand Luke 

I have a Luke, ‘cept hes black. Looking like he’s on his last run here shortly. We are waiting on some test results regarding an unruly cyst on his back. Ive already made my mind up if it is cancer. I was all tore up, but reading this thread has helped me. My Luke and I have a boatload of memories. We've been a couple of lucky critters to have one another. 

Godspeed


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 11, 2021)

Raylander said:


> My prayers are with you and yours @Cool Hand Luke
> 
> I have a Luke, ‘cept hes black. Looking like he’s on his last run here shortly. We are waiting on some test results regarding an unruly cyst on his back. Ive already made my mind up if it is cancer. I was all tore up, but reading this thread has helped me. My Luke and I have a boatload of memories. We've been a couple of lucky critters to have one another.
> 
> Godspeed


Thank you brother. Prayers for you and your Luke as well. My Luke is laying at my feet right now. He's a tough old boy and still praying for a miracle


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2021)

This one about killed me. Sam, the Jack Russell Terrorist. Hiking buddy extraordinaire. Defender of the NCHillbilly estate against all enemies foreign and domestic for 15 years. Enthusiastic eater of Little Debbie Fudge Rounds. Brain tumor. Blind staggers. Seizures. I ain't ashamed to say I wet the ground with a few tears while I was digging the hole.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 11, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Thank you brother. Prayers for you and your Luke as well. My Luke is laying at my feet right now. He's a tough old boy and still praying for a miracle



Thank you. Us too 

Must be sumthin bout them Lukes. They’re just tough as nails


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 11, 2021)

So hard to read this thread, sorry about your Luke, Cool Hand.

Same to you Raylander

Just put my Boudreaux down recently myself, it's not easy. I will miss my old friend tremendously.


----------



## dslc6487 (Feb 11, 2021)

Prayers for you and your family.  Yes, dogs are family to me.  Have had a dog or dogs from the time that I was about 10 years old.  I am now 75 and have had them all
my life.  In March of 2019 I had a long haired feist that was the best squirrel dog i have ever seen.  And, I had a beagle that was my buddy.  He slept at the foot of my bed, went in my truck with me every where I went.  Stayed with me on a pallet while I worked in my shop. On that March back in 2019 I had to put both of them down on the same day.  Dixie, my squirrel dog was 17.  Max, my beagle was 15.  I cried like a baby as I held both of them while my Vet put them to sleep.  I had both of them creamated and when my time comes, they will go in the ground with me.  Never to be separated again.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Had to put my best friend down about a year and a half ago.

My wife and daughter found a vet that did home calls for euthanasia.   Best decision ever.  I initially thought it was out there but it has so many advantages. 

I will never take a friend to the vet to be put down again.

Let me know if you want the contact info.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 12, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Had to put my best friend down about a year and a half ago.
> 
> My wife and daughter found a vet that did home calls for euthanasia.   Best decision ever.  I initially thought it was out there but it has so many advantages.
> 
> ...


Yes please, not looking forward to that day. Thank you.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Yes please, not looking forward to that day. Thank you.



Sent a pm.

If that one isn't close.   You can search in home euthanasia vet on google for your area.  There were several in our AO.

Daughter said to ask for extra pain meds to sedate dog before procedure. 

Sorry that your pup is not doing well.

We had to get 2 more to replace the hole that Angel left.

Here is my 3/4ths of our current pack.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 1, 2021)

Yesterday, my best friend Cool Hand Luke was made pain free. He will be waiting for me when my time comes.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 1, 2021)

sorry for the loss of your buddy !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Mar 1, 2021)

So sorry for your loss pal...


----------



## Railroader (Mar 1, 2021)

Condolence, and a hat tip to old friends..


----------



## Redbow (Mar 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your pup, my sincere condolences for all involved.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 1, 2021)

Dang? Looks like Luke had a lot of fun over the years. Sorry for your loss


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 1, 2021)

So sorry man, it’s a tough and emotional time to get through.  It’s never easy, and cherish the memories.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 2, 2021)

Condolences. 
RIP Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Mar 2, 2021)

So sorry, know how it feels to lose a lab, they are the best!


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 2, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Yesterday, my best friend Cool Hand Luke was made pain free. He will be waiting for me when my time comes.View attachment 1069480View attachment 1069481View attachment 1069482View attachment 1069483


Not an easy decision. Yall blessed each other


----------



## dslc6487 (Mar 3, 2021)

So sorry, my friend.  In February of 2019, I had to put my gal, Dixie down.  Best little feist squirrel dog I have ever hunted with.

Also on the same day, I had to put my companion, Max, down.  He was a beagle and went with me everywhere I went.  Slept at the foot of my bed.  If I was around, so was he.  

Held each of them while my Vet put them so sleep.  Cried like a baby for 2 weeks.  Had them cremated.  When my time comes, they will go with me to my final resting place.


----------

